# Simon's first parkour title!



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

i love how Simon’s tail never stops, what a happy pup doing all that good work!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

And he now has his first geocaching title through GeoPup Sports, his Beginner Seeker.  

The struggle to keep him from trying to eat the cache containers is real....

GPS Simon 2021-5-22 Geyser by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice, Simon is clearly enjoying himself, good to know I’m not the only one with a bouncy poodle!
Your GSD is gorgeous.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Carolinek said:


> Very nice, Simon is clearly enjoying himself, good to know I’m not the only one with a bouncy poodle!
> Your GSD is gorgeous.


Simon is usually a pretty fun little dude. He's so bouncy that I put it on cue, with the hope that eventually he'll only jump up when asked to. 

And thank you for the complement on Leo. She is an absolute conformation disaster from her snipey muzzle to her gay tail, but she is hands down the _prettiest _dog I have ever owned. Not bad for a puppy that the vet and I both thought probably wouldn't survive, she as in such bad shape when I found her. 

This is one of my favorite photos of her. 

2020-7-19 Dogs DSC_0603 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

TeamHellhound said:


> Simon is usually a pretty fun little dude. He's so bouncy that I put it on cue, with the hope that eventually he'll only jump up when asked to.
> 
> And thank you for the complement on Leo. She is an absolute conformation disaster from her snipey muzzle to her gay tail, but she is hands down the _prettiest _dog I have ever owned. Not bad for a puppy that the vet and I both thought probably wouldn't survive, she as in such bad shape when I found her.
> 
> ...


I don’t know much about GSD breed standard, but I agree that she is very pretty!


----------

